# Best furry comics?



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

What are some of the best furry comics I can view for free? Preferably without yiff, since I'm trying to quit looking at that stuff. Right now, I'm reading Original Life, Cheap Thrills, and Two Kinds.


----------



## Darc (May 17, 2010)

Have you tried 'DMFA' by Amber Williams - http://www.missmab.com ? It's got adventure, comedy, magic, and drama. Give it a look. You know you want to.


----------



## Stahi (May 17, 2010)

Here's one!


----------



## Joeyyy (May 17, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Here's one!



I screamed and X'd put quickly.
...such a scary face.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

None of that web comic shit, if you want some quality anthro comics you'll do better in reading Usagi Yojimbo, or some of those old independent anthology comics like Albedo Anthropomorphics.

I also demand an answer to why TwoKinds is so popular, it's so darn generic and the artwork makes David Hopkins look like Michelangelo.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 17, 2010)

Ones without yiff....sorry, can't help you :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

I liked "little tales" by Genesis http://www.little-tales.com/, and shes an arctic fox.

I started reading Codename:hunter recently and it is quite good so far http://www.rcsitravel.net/index.php


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 17, 2010)

http://lackadaisycats.com/


----------



## Arroyo Milori (May 17, 2010)

http://2kinds.com/Would this count?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 17, 2010)

yea twokinds counts in my book, maybe a little more human then id like but its still a good one
thats my opinion though >.>


----------



## Foxstar (May 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> None of that web comic shit, if you want some quality anthro comics you'll do better in reading Usagi Yojimbo, or some of those old independent anthology comics like Albedo Anthropomorphics.



I wouldn't smear Usgai by putting it under the 'furry' label. Stan has kept a -lot- of breathing room between himself and mainstream furry for years, it's why he's one of the few artists/writers with a anthro-based work to have won a Einser award..because no one on that award panel would touch anyone deeply involved in the fandom.

Albedo is good stuff, but it's also not something i'd put under the 'furry' banner, it's hard Sci-Fi with anthros. It's also not for most of the fandom because it's title character never has a easy time of it, there's no raging gay sex and there's also no happy endings. Hell even Birthright in Critters had a rather depressing ending and that was set in the Albedo universe.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> I wouldn't smear Usgai by putting it under the 'furry' label. Stan has kept a -lot- of breathing room between himself and mainstream furry for years, it's why he's one of the few artists/writers with a anthro-based work to have won a Einser award..because no one on that award panel would touch anyone deeply involved in the fandom.
> 
> Albedo is good stuff, but it's also not something i'd put under the 'furry' banner, it's hard Sci-Fi with anthros. It's also not for most of the fandom because it's title character never has a easy time of it, there's no raging gay sex and there's also no happy endings. Hell even Birthright in Critters had a rather depressing ending and that was set in the Albedo universe.


I understand, I wouldn't like putting those under a furry label either, what I mean is just that furries are supposed to be fans of anthropomorphic animals, so I'm trying to recommend GOOD comics with anthropomorphic animals, rather than HURR TWOKINDS.

Seriously, all furry web comics suck.


----------



## Darc (May 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Seriously, all furry web comics suck.



The reason I'm here is I'm trying to figure this fandom out, since many people keep claiming my comic is furry because the cast is made of anthro animals. Never mind the fact that 90% of the furry fandom wants nothing to do with it because it doesn't tickle their fancy for whatever reason. If that means I suck in your mind, fine then. It just means I won't be able to sell you a comic book. 

I'm sorry, but I've no idea what comics you and most of the forum are going on about because I don't go looking for new webcomics to read. So, I'm afraid I can't answer your request for information about why 'TwoKinds' is popular. All I can say is it must be giving people something they want. As to what that is, I don't know. I've never seen it. To be honest, I'm a little afraid to go looking for it considering what's often popular here. 

But yes, I second the 'Usagi Yojimbo' recommendation. Mr. Sakai is a class act. Seriously, he's one of the nicest guys working in comics. 'Mice Templar' and 'Mouse Guard' aren't bad either. As to why I didn't recommend them, the OP asked for free comics. *shrug*


----------



## Smelge (May 18, 2010)

Darc said:


> Never mind the fact that 90% of the furry fandom wants nothing to do with it because it doesn't tickle their fancy for whatever reason.



It's probably the lack of sex and gay. This is not a bad thing.



> I'm afraid I can't answer your request for information about why 'TwoKinds' is popular. All I can say is it must be giving people something they want.


Sex and nudity, a story that doesn't require a double figure IQ.



> As to what that is, I don't know. I've never seen it. To be honest, I'm a little afraid to go looking for it considering what's often popular here.


Sensible.

See, here is the main problem. People whinge on about wanting good, exciting or well-written webcomics. Then they ignore it because it's not got sex within the first 3 pages and none of the men want to fuck any of the other men. So people who actually make intelligent, well-drawn and interesting webcomics get ignored, demoralised and stop making it. In the meantime, you get a lot of new comics with fantastic art or fantastic writing, but it always devolves straight into porn.

What is needed, is for a decent artist to team up with a decent writer and make some good shit.


----------



## Darc (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, it's so easy to get discouraged doing a comic - online or off. There are thousands of comics out there on the web alone (I don't even want to try counting the number in print) and very few are talked about. That's probably one of the reasons you see many webcomic creators causing fights with each other. They're hoping the kerfuffle will get them noticed. 

Unfortunately, getting a decent writer and a decent artist together is oddly difficult. Eventually, someone wants to get paid. A lot of times it comes down to the idea that more money can be made doing commissions instead. I know I've asked myself why I'm crazy enough to keep doing a comic when I could be pulling in commission money. 

Then I remind myself how much I dislike doing commissions and love comics.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 18, 2010)

The Links offered on the website for 21st Century Fox lead to some rather funny furry webcomics. Most in color, some in grayscale.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 19, 2010)

The author isn't a furry but for high quality anthropomorphic animal comics http://www.abominable.cc/ is king.

His art is fucking beautiful


----------



## HotRodLincoln (May 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I understand, I wouldn't like putting those under a furry label either, what I mean is just that furries are supposed to be fans of anthropomorphic animals, so I'm trying to recommend GOOD comics with anthropomorphic animals, rather than HURR TWOKINDS.
> 
> Seriously, all furry web comics suck.



I picked up a bunch of Albedo comics at a farmers market, which is kind of what got me into this whole furry thing, and I love it, I wish I could find the early (1-6) and later (12-) issues though
I also got Command Review 1 and 2

but there are some fairly good webcomics, like 
http://nightshift.poecatcomix.com/
http://starfire.poecatcomix.com/


----------



## Ainoko (May 19, 2010)

Here are a couple for you:

http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/
http://www.rcsitravel.net/index.php
http://beyondtheveilcomic.com/
http://www.housepetscomic.com/
http://www.genecatlow.com/
http://kevinandkell.com/
http://www.bearnutscomic.com/


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 19, 2010)

Darc said:


> But yes, I second the 'Usagi Yojimbo' recommendation. Mr. Sakai is a class act. Seriously, he's one of the nicest guys working in comics. 'Mice Templar' and 'Mouse Guard' aren't bad either. As to why I didn't recommend them, the OP asked for free comics. *shrug*


Oh, I must've overlooked his mention of free comics, my bad. Well, I guess I shouldn't complain too much, seeing as when a comic is free like the stuff you find on the net you really shouldn't expect much from it. But then the creators start asking for donations or try to make money in some other way even though their comic is inexcusably bad.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 19, 2010)

I'll look at some links here but the only furry webcomics I've really read are Concession (http://concessioncomic.com/) and Housepets (http://www.housepetscomic.com/). 

Concession has adult themes but I don't think there's any actual yiff, just allusions. It started out better but it still has some good days, although now the art mostly stick figures :/

Housepets hasn't really got a big story, it's more amusing situations. That said there is continuation and the comics usually follow specific storylines for a few pages before switching elsewhere. It's also got quite a cute style. I read the entire thing in the last two days because I had nothing else to do


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But then the creators start asking for donations or try to make money in some other way even though their comic is inexcusably bad.



True. Or, they complain about lack of readers. But, the way I figure it, if they're really inexcusably bad they can ask for donations and try to sell things as much as they want. They won't make any money. All they'll do is look foolish. 

Course, what one person thinks is bad is sometimes exactly what another finds good. Such is art.


----------



## clausbelly (Jun 2, 2010)

If you want a great webcomic with awesome plot, you should try better days, or 2kinds!  		 			 			Never bought any furry comics or 'zenes myself...Hm.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Lackadaisy Cats is a very good comics. The author isn't a furry, but she's a fantastic artist.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

Ozy & Millie is the best webcomic ever.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 2, 2010)

clausbelly said:


> If you want a great webcomic with awesome plot, you should try better days, or 2kinds!                                    Never bought any furry comics or 'zenes myself...Hm.





> you should try better days, or 2kinds!





> *better days*


NO!  Better Days is a prime example of a comic you should avoid at all costs.  The first 4 chapters are okay, but then the webcomic spirals downhill into  constant republican walls of text mixed with incest and general bad writing.

As for 2kinds, it is also terrible.  My problem with 2kinds is that it has the most excessive fanservice I have ever SEEN.  Though the author has recently been trying to write a plot, it is being snuffed out by fanservice.  Plus, despite the fact that there are a lot of naked furries, you NEVER see their genitalia.  They have boobs with no nipples.

Of course, that is just my opinion.  I've been hanging around the Bad Webcomics Wiki too much lately.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

N106 said:


> NO! Better Days is a prime example of a comic you should avoid at all costs. The first 4 chapters are okay, but then the webcomic spirals downhill into constant republican walls of text mixed with incest and general bad writing.
> 
> As for 2kinds, it is also terrible. My problem with 2kinds is that it has the most excessive fanservice I have ever SEEN. Though the author has recently been trying to write a plot, it is being snuffed out by fanservice. Plus, despite the fact that there are a lot of naked furries, you NEVER see their genitalia. They have boobs with no nipples.
> 
> Of course, that is just my opinion. I've been hanging around the Bad Webcomics Wiki too much lately.


I would have posted this, but I don't speak my mind a lot. Especially over the internet.


----------



## IggyB (Jun 2, 2010)

Broken Plot Device

Cheap Thrills

Original Life, I know people like to hate on Naylor and Better Days, and I too don't agree with his politics that he pumps into Better Day, but I just kind of ignored them when reading it. Original Life seems to be better and without his politics and stuff like that stuffed in.


----------



## Human (Jun 2, 2010)

So no gay, no porn, no readers?
Gotcha.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 3, 2010)

N106 said:


> As for 2kinds, it is also terrible.  My problem with 2kinds is that it has the most excessive fanservice I have ever SEEN.  Though the author has recently been trying to write a plot, it is being snuffed out by fanservice.  Plus, despite the fact that there are a lot of naked furries, you NEVER see their genitalia.  They have boobs with no nipples.
> 
> Of course, that is just my opinion.  I've been hanging around the Bad Webcomics Wiki too much lately.



Two Kinds doesn't stack up to Chalo's multitude of comics, mainly Las Lindas, when it comes to fanservice. I could care less either way about fanservice, but it would be very, VERY refreshing to read a fur comic that's out of the norm. FOR INSTANCE, try Night Shift/Starfire Agency or Wrongside(Beginning), decent art, up-to-par writing and plot.


----------



## foxehboi1394 (Jun 5, 2010)

My personal favorite is Fur Piled. I stayed up an entire night, past 8:00 AM, just to read all of it.

And who honestly cares if theres characters or "porn". ASB has some sex in it, but it also has a great plot (and ending but I wish it never stopped too =P), but that's just my opinion


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 5, 2010)

foxehboi1394 said:


> And who honestly cares if theres characters or "porn".


Comic fans in general. Characterization and the lack of a played out gimmick are the stuff of decent comics. In other words, comics that look like there was some actual planning and effort put into them instead of relying on big dick and dirty jokes.


----------



## Rahne (Jun 9, 2010)

I've read some of ASB. Great comic. ^^ I've never read Circles, though.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

Anything by Jay Naylor


----------



## Satoshi (Jun 11, 2010)

Not sure if this counts.
But it has a lot of mythical themes behind it and shiz <_>

Skin Deep
The art's good and the story seems pretty neat :3.. I need to catch up.


----------



## Darc (Jun 11, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Skin Deep
> The art's good and the story seems pretty neat :3.. I need to catch up.



Ooo, 'Skin Deep' looks interesting. I'll be sure to give it a look. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> What are some of the best furry comics I can view for free? Preferably without yiff, since I'm trying to quit looking at that stuff. Right now, I'm reading *Original Life*, Cheap Thrills, and *Two Kinds*.










If I had to choose a 'best' comic I'd have to say Better Days. Although seeing as how you're reading Original Life I'm guessing you've already read that...
Try Concession.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> What are some of the best furry comics I can view for free? Preferably without yiff, since I'm trying to quit looking at that stuff. Right now, I'm reading Original Life, Cheap Thrills, and Two Kinds.


 
To answer OP's original request, your best bets are Lackadaisy, Wrongside and Catena.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Usagi Yojimbo is classic.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 24, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Try Concession.


 This is a thread about the best furry comics, not the worst.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 24, 2010)

Furthia High by QuetzaDrake is best I've read out of that and Concession. Though both are awesome in their own way. It seems like Campy is an exact duplicate of me. I love to sleep, write poetry and I'm a writer. :3


----------



## Smelge (Jun 24, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Furthia High by QuetzaDrake is best I've read out of that and Concession. Though both are awesome in their own way. It seems like Campy is an exact duplicate of me. I love to sleep, write poetry and I'm a writer. :3


 
Is it your goal in life to just read utter tripe?

How can someone claim to be a 'writer' and also like two abortions that can loosely be called comics despite their writing being fairly similar to the theoretical writings of a seriously brain-damaged Stephanie Mayer.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 24, 2010)

There are none.


----------



## Akro (Jun 24, 2010)

I like Housepets


----------



## Dan. (Jun 24, 2010)

Akro said:


> I like Housepets



I think most of the otheres are pretty sexual and weird, Housepets is innocent though


----------



## Nameless dragon (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmm, well, I recall a comic I read a few years back, it's not technically a furry comic, but it has anthropomorphic characters in it.
It has a fantasy setting and in my opinion a very interesting plot (and interesting smaller subplots).  But be warned, it's very dark.  The first few pages, or first chapter isn't brilliantly drawn, but you can clearly see the artists style change and really flesh itself out as it goes on.
Unfortunately the artist hasn't updated in a loong loong time, but I consider it a good read nonetheless.
Here's a link: http://blacktapestries.com/
There's a small followup comic to that one: http://kaerwyn.comicgenesis.com/
Aaand then there's another one from the same artist which features a story from the main character's sister.  Red-something.  But I can't find a link to it anymore, this was a good 5 or so years ago.


----------



## Mukavich (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm rather partial to Housepets and Precocious, both are innocent, sexually, and I find them to be pretty entertaining.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 24, 2010)

Housepets, Furthia High, Lackadaisly are my recommendations.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Is it your goal in life to just read utter tripe?
> 
> How can someone claim to be a 'writer' and also like two abortions that can loosely be called comics despite their writing being fairly similar to the theoretical writings of a seriously brain-damaged Stephanie Mayer.



Sadbunny =(


----------



## Akro (Jun 25, 2010)

Dan. said:


> I think most of the otheres are pretty sexual and weird, Housepets is innocent though


 It reminds me that Im not just in it for the porn 
Its sooo cuuute <3 I looked at the new page today at like 5am xD


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Is it your goal in life to just read utter tripe?
> 
> How can someone claim to be a 'writer' and also like two abortions that can loosely be called comics despite their writing being fairly similar to the theoretical writings of a seriously brain-damaged Stephanie Mayer.


Where's my This button when I need it?


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 25, 2010)

Try this.http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080128


----------



## MrKovu (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't believe I recall anyone saying Suicide for Hire, so here:

http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> I don't believe I recall anyone saying Suicide for Hire, so here:
> 
> http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/


 
From what I've read, it looks pretty good.
Besides that one, the only other furry comic I've really read and liked is Housepets.
Furthia High is...OK at best. Haven't read Concession, and I'm not likely to, considering what I've read about it.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 26, 2010)

The 4th gate said:


> Try this.http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/index.php?pid=20080128


 
Yes, try this. And while you're at it, try shoving broken glass under your eyelids and poking an electric drill into your brain. You'll be unable to work out which one it is causing the pain. (Hint: It's the comic.)


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Yes, try this. And while you're at it, try shoving broken glass under your eyelids and poking an electric drill into your brain. You'll be unable to work out which one it is causing the pain. (Hint: It's the comic.)


I cried when someone linked to Concession in this thread yet again.


----------



## ThreeDog (Jun 27, 2010)

Why has nobody mentioned Jack.

http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5&sid=363

If you don't want yiff, then don't scroll past the actual comic page. 

The green lettering is for navigation. This is the first page.

It can get graphic in some places, but if you consider it yiff I think you need help.

And one or two sex scenes.


----------



## Machine (Jun 27, 2010)

ThreeDog said:


> Why has nobody mentioned Jack.
> 
> http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5&sid=363
> 
> ...


Jack bores me.


----------



## foozzzball (Jun 27, 2010)

---> http://askazi.smackjeeves.com <--- If you _don't_ think this is the best furry comic tell me why and I'll try and write it better.


----------



## cpam (Aug 30, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> I wouldn't smear Usgai by putting it under the 'furry' label. Stan has kept a -lot- of breathing room between himself and mainstream furry for years, it's why he's one of the few artists/writers with a anthro-based work to have won a Einser award..because no one on that award panel would touch anyone deeply involved in the fandom.



Stan actually kept in good standing with the furry community for a good long time, and still does, so far as I know.  He was an active member in the *Rowrbrazzle *APA for several years, back when I was there, and he's attended quite a few of the California furry cons.  True, his aim was considerably higher, but he was a part of the furry circles.



Foxstar said:


> Albedo is good stuff, but it's also not something i'd put under the 'furry' banner, it's hard Sci-Fi with anthros. It's also not for most of the fandom because it's title character never has a easy time of it, there's no raging gay sex and there's also no happy endings. Hell even Birthright in Critters had a rather depressing ending and that was set in the Albedo universe.


 
Even so, Steve Gallacci's work and his *Albedo *comic were among the cornerstones of the furry fandom when it came together.  Heck, the old internet Newsgroup, AltFanFurry was originally named AltFanAlbedo in honor of his contributions.  It could be said that the *Erma Felna *series he wrote and drew (of which *Birthright *was an offshoot) was what set the tone for what we called furry: funny animal stories that weren't funny, but which were reaching for a new plateau.  Steve's work was definitely considered furry, and Steve himself was very much involved in furry.


----------



## SabellaFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Darc said:


> The reason I'm here is I'm trying to figure this fandom out, since many people keep claiming my comic is furry because the cast is made of anthro animals. Never mind the fact that 90% of the furry fandom wants nothing to do with it because it doesn't tickle their fancy for whatever reason. If that means I suck in your mind, fine then. It just means I won't be able to sell you a comic book.


 
This helps to understanding the fandom, Wikifur definition of Furry fandom though you have to take this fandom's myriad splintering of sub-groups to sort through to find the fan base that matches your stories.

I like Code Name: Hunter for the fact it reminds me (very slightly) of Redwall. Well, that and that it's a solid story backed by clean, detailed artwork.

Plus for OP, in all the other current threads in this forum we've already been talking about SFW comics, Anthro comics lists, comics we'd read in a day... So we've pretty much plastered the same links across a number of different thread topics.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2010)

foozzzball said:


> ---> http://askazi.smackjeeves.com <--- If you _don't_ think this is the best furry comic tell me why and I'll try and write it better.


 
I honestly hate it when Smackjeeves comics update their "comic sites" with content that aren't actually comics. So yeah, that needs to go.

Also, calling yourself the "best furry comic" is kind of arrogant, just imho.


----------



## Captain (Nov 12, 2010)

Definitely going to check out Skin Deep.  Also anyone who wants to check out Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures needs to know the first 70-80 pages are considered crap by nearly everyone, the webcomic starts getting good _after_ that.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 12, 2010)

Meh, I really don't read any comics. I do get bored every now and then, so I might get into something >.>


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 12, 2010)

I second those who recommend House Pets.


----------



## 00vapour (Nov 12, 2010)

How has blacksad not been mentioned yet?

by far the best (English translations everywhere).


----------



## Lenny (Nov 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> The author isn't a furry but for high quality anthropomorphic animal comics http://www.abominable.cc/ is king.
> 
> His art is fucking beautiful



Seconded.  Thanks for the link.

Onstad would beat me with bricks for calling it furry, but Achewood is populated entirely by anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 15, 2010)

Concession is a fun read, but it's ending Very Soon Now. On the upside, that means you'll be able to read from start-to-finish.
Furthia High is amusing too.
Skin Deep is interesting, I've been reading it for months.
World of Fizz is very much a newspaper-quality comic featuring anthro characters.
Bear Nuts is amusing (though this latest strip is a bit garish).
Deer Me is fairly fun, too.
Dreamkeepers is an excellent comic.
Vinci and Arty is good, though it updates once in a blue moon.

Also, none of these comics contain porn of any kind.


----------



## Rahne (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd say Heathen City.  Even though it's technically a graphic novel.


----------



## Chimmey (Dec 7, 2010)

I saw the words "red meat" on the tab and X'd too





Joeyyy said:


> I screamed and X'd put quickly.
> ...such a scary face.


----------



## Chimmey (Dec 7, 2010)

I checked your resume out. Are they video's? And do you have links to them?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> Concession is a fun read, but it's ending Very Soon Now. On the upside, that means you'll be able to read from start-to-finish maybe Immy will work on a comic that doesn't have a convoluted retarded supernatural storyline that takes itself too seriously to be really enjoyable unless your only sense of taste is the one in your mouth.



Fixed.



Istanbul said:


> Also, none of these comics contain porn of any kind.


 
Wrong.  Concession has had a few NSFW strips.


----------



## TiberiusRay (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think anyone's mentioned Harkovast. 
The story so far is good, as is the world that's been shown, and many of the characters are good. The art isn't the best, but it's not horrible, and unlike many comics you can actually follow the fight scenes without wondering what's going on.


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't know if I relpied to this yet but... 
Pride of bahgdad, Elephantmen, Lions Tigers And Bears, Mice Templar, Mouse Guard (oh god mouse guard *umf*), sonic The Hedgehog for those lite hearted moments, Lackidaisy. That's about all I can come up with


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 12, 2011)

sgt frog.
it's a manga about frog aliens.
it's amazing and funny.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

Shmorky's Lizard comics are really good, although he's probably not a furry and we shouldn't consider his comics furry either. They merely feature a lot of anthro characters.


----------



## stevegallacci (Feb 16, 2011)

Go ye dogs (not 100% sure of the title) Commander Kitty (for goofy cartoony) Spontoons (not a series, but collection of art, comics and text stories in a shared universe) Gunnerkrig Court (isn't furry but has SF/F and animal form gods that might attract some cross-over interest) and my own Birthright, which ought to be serialized any day now (nudge nudge!!) at Radio, along with their other serialized furry titles. Full time ink's uho it's a Dinosaur has a talking mini-dinosaur in a very zany human world.


----------



## DragonTrew (Feb 21, 2011)

Really good ones on my list are:

Altermeta -> http://altermeta.net/index.php
The Draconia Chronicles -> http://draconia.katbox.net/
DMFA -> http://www.missmab.com/index.php
MOSH -> http://m-o-s-h.co.uk/morgoth/darastrix/darastrix.php
Precocious -> http://www.precociouscomic.com/


----------



## Siddy (Feb 23, 2011)

I was going to recommended a comic done by the same person that made the game Earthworm Jim.  But today's comic ( page 33 ) has me thinking that he probably does not like furries so i don't know how you guys would take it.

Ratfist - A webcomic by Doug TenNapel


----------



## Ames (Feb 26, 2011)

Siddy said:


> Ratfist - A webcomic by Doug TenNapel


 
Pg 33 made me lol.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's one from a very good artist. Wrongside from Amanda "Ayzewi" Payne.

Also, there's one that could've actually been the best furry comic, but instead it got cancelled at the fourth page, it was called Jesonite's *Running Wild!*. It's currently planned to be a hardcopy publication, but used to start out as a webcomic.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 9, 2011)

Point_Blank said:


> Anything by Jay Naylor


 
DOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Larry (Mar 9, 2011)

My <3s are:
Cruelty by Rukis
Grant by CaptainGerBear
Furry by Quinn
Carpe Diem by ?

So... yeah.


----------



## Bandeirante (Mar 9, 2011)

http://concessioncomic.com/


----------



## Beta Link (Mar 10, 2011)

It's difficult to say what the "best furry comic" is, because, honestly, I've never really read one that's honestly _good_. I mean, there are plenty that are enjoyable and fun to read, or have potential to be great but simply fall short, but none that really kick ass. I'll list some of my recommendations though.

Furthia High (By QuetzaDrake) (Web) - Yeah, the writing can be VERY annoying sometimes, but I find it enjoyable most of the time. Meh.

Andorozon (By Ken Singshow) (Print) - I dunno, these are just sort of _weird_... Partly because even though the artist/writer is Japanese, they're drawn with a more western art style. Which is considerably rare to find. Even even without that, they're _still_ just plain weird. I'm not sure I can fully explain why that is, as it would take a while, so just go look it up via Google or Wikifur or something if anyone's interested. But anyway, there are only 3 issues out, and the stories are quite simple, but I find them a _lot_ of fun, at least by the third issue anyway. Though as I've mentioned in a thread I made here not long ago, the first issue is littered with annoying pop-culture references and fourth wall jokes.

Extinctioners (By Shawntae Howard) (Print) - I'm very frustrated with these comics. Now, these have changed publishers at least twice, so most issues aren't regularly available anymore, but from what I've read, it seems like there's great potential here, but it's almost always being overshadowed by stupid shit. For example, a story in issues 16 and 17 involves a virtual reality, where a few characters (Which includes one of the Andorozons, Rokki... Did I mention I haven't read most issues?), through a series of events are attacked by hackers. This should be awesome. Only problem is that they're constantly spouting net-speak and internet memes, and they end up on a pirate ship. It just comes across as stupid. Oh yeah, and I dunno if this is a problem that's always been around, or if it's just started when he switched publishers to Angry Viking Press, but dear God, the typos... The number of typos in these comics will haunt me for the rest of my life.

TwoKinds (By Tom Fischbach) (Web) - Now to be fair, I haven't read these in depth much at all, mainly due to the fact that they're a bit too animu for my tastes, but it seems competently written most of the time, and all things considered, the art isn't that bad.


----------



## ReapandKnow (Mar 10, 2011)

Better Days by Jay Naylor. Great mix of drama, comedy and what not. Great characters by design and personality. A lot of it is pretty heavy on subjects and blends well on each character's path for a good life. I actually feel for the characters and their current state, though over, Original Life is a good follow-up chronologically on the next generation and I look forword to new chapters of Original Life. But I also enjoy his 'adult' books too, Rachael's Confessions is a favorite.


----------



## SutaTheWolf (Mar 11, 2011)

Um. Nobody has mentioned furry experience yet. :1 It's the best furry comic in my opinion XD
http://furryexperience.com/
It's a very nicely done comic with great art. Have fun reading!


----------



## Trance (Mar 15, 2011)

Bandeirante said:


> http://concessioncomic.com/


 No.  That was the worst first post ever.


----------



## Larry (Mar 17, 2011)

Trance said:


> No. That was the worst first post ever.



>Goes to http://concessioncomic.com/

>Reads first comic.

>"Keep looking. It's there. Dumb ass."

I lol'd. I'll keeping reading to see if I really like it.


----------



## Trance (Mar 17, 2011)

larry669 said:


> >Goes to http://concessioncomic.com/
> 
> >Reads first comic.
> 
> ...


 
I'll admit, there were a few lulzy strips in Concession, but it was mostly a convoluted clusterfuck of fail.


----------



## Larry (Mar 18, 2011)

Trance said:


> I'll admit, there were a few lulzy strips in Concession, but it was mostly a convoluted clusterfuck of fail.


 
To tell you the truth, my attention span failed me to read one more.


----------



## Riavis (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been so bored this deployment that I've read all of these. After I finish reading Sinfest, I think I'll have to find some graphic novels to purchase.

Webcomics are like crack once you start getting into them @.@


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 20, 2011)

nobody knows this -> http://www.loyaltyliberty.com/
and what about sabrina online?, it has almost 10 years online


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 8, 2011)

I highly, highly recommend Digger by Ursula Vernon. No yiff; complex characters, universe, and plot; lovely artwork. It followed a particular story line and is now complete. (Instead of being milked dry as many webcomics are.) It truly is a wonderful piece, I know a few people who'll otherwise have nothing to do with furry stuff who still enjoyed it.

http://www.nofna.com/ also has some neat comics with anthro animals (and sometimes spiders). You can choose between them with the little "Choose a Story" dropbox in the top frame. "Pika" is a good one to start with, the others are long as hell and philosophically dense. Lycosa is ongoing, the others are complete.


----------



## Snodgrass (Apr 21, 2011)

NONE


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Snodgrass said:


> NONE


 That's a bit harsh


----------



## Scotty (May 1, 2011)

The Furry Experience http://furryexperience.smackjeeves.com/
Catena http://catenamanor.com/
Sequential Art http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.php (I'd wouldn't say it's furry but there's a lot of anthros in there)

Are all pretty interesting comics. I'd say Sequential Art is the best of the three imo.


----------



## goldscales (May 18, 2011)

Well, idk if anyones said this comic yet but i reckon its not too bad; 
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/graveyardgreg/carpediem/series.php?view=single&ID=72600


sorry bout the emptyness of this reply..im new to the forums x3


----------



## Shouden (Jun 8, 2011)

Blacksad...'nough said


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 8, 2011)

goldscales said:


> Well, idk if anyones said this comic yet but i reckon its not too bad;
> http://www.webcomicsnation.com/graveyardgreg/carpediem/series.php?view=single&ID=72600
> 
> 
> sorry bout the emptyness of this reply..im new to the forums x3


 
No problem about emptiness, but just NO on Carpe Diem. 

I think that comic should be filed under 'Overrated'


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 9, 2011)

pleasure bon bon , nothing more can be said sept its a furotica


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 9, 2011)

It wasn't really furry, but I enjoyed Funny Farm a lot.


----------



## craftyandy (Jun 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> It's probably the lack of sex and gay. This is not a bad thing.
> 
> Sex and nudity, a story that doesn't require a double figure IQ.
> 
> ...



Easier said then done. Everyone is either busy with commissions or they act passionate about it for a day and go back to playing vid games in their basement. Gotta do everything yourself it seems. 
 Oh yeah make a comic with humans in it and see just how fast the interest dies down. And the comics that seem to have potential in the story department is just squander when it's only used to set up a sex scene. There was one taking place after WWI I can't even remember the name but I was at least intrigued to see where the story goes, then all of a sudden there's a sex scene a little dialogue and end, and me feeling like I just got trolled.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 9, 2011)

I love Las Lindas!

I don't know Chalo personally or if he even visits these forums but I do  love his comic strip he does with Las Lindas. Partly because of the  boobs (okay mostly), but the art style is very well done!

I was about to start another thread but I saw this one and decided to add my two cents


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jul 10, 2011)

Well Other then every single comic I've already read has been mentioned what do you guys think of Devia? Since I haven't seen any one mention that yet


----------



## Cain (Jul 10, 2011)

The good furry comics, are gay-themed, oddly enough :v

There's FurPiled
Concession (I don't even know)-NSFW for the unbelievable fucked-up-ness
Circles
Dog's Days Of Summer-Slightly NSFW? Not sure

Some great-non gay-themed ones:
TwoKinds-Yes, I believe it classifies under the 'anthropomorphic' category
CheapThrills
Lackadaisy-Although Tracy updates like once every 2 months 
Housepets!-Oh the humor in this, I just love it.


----------



## wolfystar (Jul 17, 2011)

Some one may have said this one but eh... Jack is really crazy but it dose have nudity and some other aaa well not normal things but its a great story


----------



## thewall (Jul 21, 2011)

My favorites are DMFA, Furry Experience , and Freefall.  I used to read Bittersweet Candy Bowl, but the barbie doll anatomy is a little bit too much fanservice.


----------



## Foxenawolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Blaze Wolf said:


> Well Other then every single comic I've already read has been mentioned what do you guys think of Devia? Since I haven't seen any one mention that yet



Well _I'm _Flattered now.  Though its not "best" in my opinion. I need to update it more, (my publisher is making me re-color everything so thats taken up alot of the time I usually would work on making NEW pages). But thanks for the honourable mention all the same. I dread the day it appears on the "this webcomic sucks" thread for its lack of updateyness.


----------



## Ames (Jul 24, 2011)

It's been mentioned before, but Digger is amazing.

Awesome art, insightful writing, fun story.  If you haven't already, you should really take the time to read it.


----------



## Blaze Wolf (Jul 26, 2011)

Foxenawolf said:


> Well _I'm _Flattered now.  Though its not "best" in my opinion. I need to update it more, (my publisher is making me re-color everything so thats taken up alot of the time I usually would work on making NEW pages). But thanks for the honourable mention all the same. I dread the day it appears on the "this webcomic sucks" thread for its lack of updateyness.



Lol Your here as well? thats unexpected. XD I still owe you one for that paw print you sent me to my country Pakistan through the envelope XD I used it till the things top broke off XD. 

Also heard any one here heard of Peter the Wolf


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jul 31, 2011)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Comic fans in general. Characterization and the lack of a played out gimmick are the stuff of decent comics. In other words, comics that look like there was some actual planning and effort put into them instead of relying on big dick and dirty jokes.


Hmm, a comic that doesn't rely on big dick and constant dirty jokes? I second the nomination for fur plied! That thing had me PULLED IN. I couldnt st reading till I hit the end. Then, I read it again. All in the same day lol.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

VGcats. :V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, with Jadesprite and Jack Noir and Feferi (? crazy cat troll) and Equius (LOL) and maybe Jaspersprite could you make the case for Homestuck being a comic with "furry elements" :V

because that comic is better than most of the other shit you see on the 'net

yes I am being sarcastic if I see anyone refer to Homestuck as furry in a serious manner I will get very very fucking angry/sad


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 2, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> The good furry comics, are gay-themed, oddly enough :v
> 
> There's FurPiled
> Concession (I don't even know)-NSFW for the unbelievable fucked-up-ness
> ...



-Furpiled, absolutely fantastic and non porno! Yay!
-Concession, I read like half of it before i got sick of it. It's not bad, but it is overrated.
-Circles I haven't read yet, it's now on my reading list 
-Dog Days of Summer, Amazing art, not a very strong story though. Still it manages to be heartwarming in some parts. The preview version from its own website is SFW but the last page (well, last page of the story) kinda makes it NSFW. The full version though, is definitely NSFW due to a couple certain pages.

As for the others, I need to get reading. I haven't read twokinds, cheapthrills, or housepets, but I have already read a good chunk of Lackadaisy and I can certainly say it's one of the best webcomics I have read in a while. I'd put it up there with furpiled maybe even higher, but of course furpiled and lackadaisy are so totally different that i can't really compare the two. You've got a good list there!


----------



## Furrafreak (Aug 3, 2011)

Zaush's November's Bribe. Not finished yet, but still very good comic.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 9, 2011)

Just adding to my list, I read Cheap Thrills and can confidently say that it is indeed a great comic, but you already knew that. 

Also, I'm bumping this entire section of the forums, if you don't mind. I mean, this section get maybe 1 new post every three days. Are there no new webcomics to talk about or something? I don't want to see this section of the forum die off. 

*sniffle sniffle tear*


----------



## Thess (Aug 11, 2011)

Here are a few webcomics that I like that I havenâ€™t seen mentioned on this thread:

http://poisonedminds.com/ 
  It has decent artwork which has improved greatly over the years, and a fascinating science fiction story.  One of my favorites.   

http://exterminatusnow.co.uk/
  Itâ€™s a science fiction web comic that takes place in a pseudo Warhammer 40K universe populated by furries.  It has good cartoony artwork, OK jokes and a decent story.  Updates once a week.  

http://endofthingscomic.com/
  OK art, weird story that may or may not be going anywhere.  The artist updates rarely but there are about one hundred pages up.  Itâ€™s worth a quick read.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chucky/
  A cute little comic posted right here on FA.  OK art, OK story.  I havenâ€™t read much lately but it looks like the artist is adding the porn. 

http://www.rustedtusks.com/slop/index.php
  It has mediocre artwork but an interesting story about a pig serial killer.  Itâ€™s a bit like Jack in that it pulls no punches.  I really liked a couple of the stories, the rest were meh.

http://www.deocomics.com/
  Deo wrote two complete comics and one unfinished one.  The first comic had mediocre art and an OK story.  The second comic had better artwork and one of the best storylines Iâ€™ve seen in a webcomic.  Seriously, read this if you can find it.  It called â€œThe Downtown Lightsâ€.  Unfortunately it is no longer posted on his web site, although he says heâ€™s reposting all his comics.  Time will tell.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 10, 2011)

Dissonance: http://dissonance.comicgenesis.com/

Some dorky biology types find a strange creature of unknown species and keep it for studies in their university lab.

Inhuman: http://hekshano.com/index.php

A sci fi adventure with space ships and furry-ish alien creatures, and lots of super insanity, pretty good art, and really smart dialogue.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Oct 19, 2011)

BearlyBen said:


> I love Las Lindas!
> 
> I don't know Chalo personally or if he even visits these forums but I do  love his comic strip he does with Las Lindas. Partly because of the  boobs (okay mostly), but the art style is very well done!
> 
> I was about to start another thread but I saw this one and decided to add my two cents



Yeah the art is pretty good and the characters look quite nice.


----------



## gursikh11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Little tales for me from furry.


----------



## RedMenace (Nov 25, 2011)

Housepets is really good
Read it


----------



## veeno (Dec 2, 2011)

Try closed gate i freakin love this comic so much.


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 6, 2011)

http://blacksad-gallery.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 6, 2011)

Lackadaisy
Housepets!
Bittersweet Candy Bowl (This one will depress the crap out of you.)
Sequential Art (Not strictly "Furry" but 90% of the characters featured are anthro, so...)


----------



## Kinuki (Dec 11, 2011)

Wurr is one of the best comics I ever read. Period.


----------



## Cult (Dec 11, 2011)

Housepets!


----------



## Onyxheart_Wolf (Jan 4, 2012)

i agree with blaze wolf on Peter is the Wolf, one of my favorites whether its the porn or non-porn version. also just finished reading up on Two Kinds. not bad, even if the story jumps around a bit.


----------



## beast (Jan 31, 2012)

better days by Jay Naylor


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

Well there is Housepets.

And housepets.

And there is also more house pets.


:grin:


----------



## webkilla (Feb 2, 2012)

beast said:


> better days by Jay Naylor



I dunno - I find naylor's comics too... far out and way too preachy


this one has probably been suggested already, but its a really good furry webcomic, been going for years!

http://www.poisonedminds.com/


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

Does VG Cats count at all? :3


----------



## webkilla (Feb 3, 2012)

I would say yes


----------



## Fnar (Feb 16, 2012)

Jack
I'll warn you now, it gets a bit... violent.
You can find it at www.pholph.com


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 17, 2012)

The best webcomic in my opinion is Jack with my second being Suicide For Hire but, I think alot of people hate that one.


----------



## Delta (Feb 18, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> The best webcomic in my opinion is Jack with my second being Suicide For Hire but, I think alot of people hate that one.



A lot of people hate both of those.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 19, 2012)

I know, thats why I read them. There is a large amount of people that really hate Suicide For Hire becuase of its subject matter.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 19, 2012)

Ignore this post. accidentally posted twice.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 22, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> I know, thats why I read them. There is a large amount of people that really hate Suicide For Hire becuase of its subject matter.



I'm just going to quote something from the comic's thread here so I don't have to say anything myself as to why Suicide for Hire is a load of shit.



CoyoteCaliente said:


> Now now, let's give proper _reasons_ and critique.
> 
> I find this comic misguided and malcontent in both its message and execution. From a merely artistic and character point of view, it's impressive. Visually every character is different and unique, and personality wise they each have the basis for interesting character sketches and interactions.
> 
> ...



Also, from a purely technical standpoint, the author doesn't know how to space his fucking diatribes. When you're shoving crap-tons of speech bubbles into each page with half of them taking up to half the panel itself, you kill subtlety and flow.


----------



## Agentsmithfa (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know if it fits exactly "furry", but best online comics that include somewhat animals with personality are "Get Fuzzy"(<- it's awesome) and "Ozy and Millie"
Sandra and Woo is.. meh..


----------



## nereza (Feb 27, 2012)

some web furry related web comics i enjoy are 

lackadaisy 
a cute well written well drawn furry comic 

inverloch 
it not a all furry cast but there are anthropomorphic charterers in it the art gets better as you read though this comic don't let the first few pages fool you the art eventually become quite good it is the only finish comic im sending as well 
and if you ever have time check out her newer works on The Phoenix Requiem and dreamless both are finish web comics but only her first comic has antho characters.  

off-white 
this comic has no anthropometric creatures but is about wolf pacts and mankind the artwork is gorgeous and the story is well written

red lantern 
this is a beautifully drawn webcomic but dose contain some NSFW content but most adult art is not viewable unless you buy the comic it self


----------



## JackRussel (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not sure about this? Alot of the art is great but I've always seen writing comics to be a bit like writing a play in the sence you only write dialouge and the pictures are the actors and I think alot of the scripts aren't great. I think they're nice to look at though, that's really it in my opinion though so I guess there really isn't a 'best'

That being said though, Gag a day comics are normally good.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 23, 2012)

The first furry comic I read was Fur-Piled. I was so amazed that it was such a good story. I still read certain parts time to time. But I think it screwed me over because now everything else just seems like crap now. 

On a related note, What the !@#$ is Saetto supposed to be?


----------



## OrderSol (Apr 23, 2012)

webkilla said:


> I dunno - I find naylor's comics too... far out and way too preachy



I never really got that impression. I mean, yeah, Better Days may have had some idea driving it forward, but preachy still isn't the word I would use. I guess the closest thing to that maybe would be the part where they go to an art museum, where you could say it was about "modern art sucks" or whatever, but really I think it was just a gag. I mean, I coulda just missed something (or a lot of things even), it's just not what I got out of it when I read it. But then there's Original Life, which I don't see how it could possibly be "preachy." ...okay, maybe that part where the one Dog Girl tried to get one of the mains to go to church or something, but said character was set up to be, well, not so bright, so I could see that happening - just doesn't seem like the understanding type, if you know what I mean.

Anyways, in case you can't tell, my favorite is also Better Days by Jay Naylor. It's the only comic to have ever left a real impression on me. However, I do got some print comics on order that I see have been well-praised in this thread, so it's possible that could change.

My second favorite is VG Cats, btw. Followed by DMFA, though I felt it could be much better than it's been.


----------



## Marcodarco (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolutely jay naylor!


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a great comic.  G rated  If you love Housepets you will love this one too.
http://furryexperience.smackjeeves.com/comics/677970/page-1/


----------



## Dajku (May 1, 2012)

I like Bear Nuts....Not sure if it's considered "Furry" but its fxxking hilarious.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

Jolly Jack's Sequential Art is hysterical to me. It's a mix of humans and furries so I guess it counts. Really good story arcs too. And if I may stretch the boundaries, there is a great Pokemon webcomic called Mokepon that's got a realistic, but not overbearing twist on G1. The writer is very clever about how she does things to make it feel very close to the old cartoon's nostalgia level. It's brilliant.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 8, 2012)

Endtown, best comic ever. If you're into furries and sci-fi junk.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2012)

off white, sugar sweet candy bowl and altermeta.


----------



## Kezzmond (May 11, 2012)

I came across Better days by Jay naylor, read it, I loved it, annnd that's how i became a furry.. haha


----------



## Tavis Night (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's my top list.  All clean of course! (Though some may have a little violence.)

DreamKeepers Prelude Created by who I find to be an extremely talented writer and artist.
In addition to the web comic, there is a super high quality graphic novel series, with a super reasonable price.

Slightly Damned A story about a Jakkai, a demon, and an angel.

Bitter Sweet Candy Bowl A very well written teen drama.  Let the shipping commence.

Lackadaisy The shady side of the 1920s, with cats.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm currently leaning towards Marcothecat's and Vasuki's mini comics. They help me ward off the evil and depressedness I'm always under.


----------



## Namba (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheap Thrills remains my favorite.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 18, 2012)

Twokinds. Hands down!

http://twokinds.keenspot.com/

Lackadaisy would have to be a close second.

http://www.lackadaisycats.com/


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 18, 2012)

I was scrolling by and thought this said "Best furry cocks" before I did a double take

Anyway... I'm going to have to second Twokinds, mostly for its recent arcs. The early storyline is ridiculously rushed and bounces between different moves at an insane and confusing pace, but the story becomes MUCH more coherent and interesting as it goes along.

Also, I'm going to recommend the Cyantian chronicles. It's pretty long-running, and has a great deal of different arcs, though one can notice a SHARP difference in art quality between early comics and recent ones. Still, it's a pretty nice read.


----------



## Cynicism (Jun 28, 2012)

I haven't read too titles many yet, but I'd have to say Code Name: Hunter is currently the best in my book. I have the entire print collection to date and I'm not regretting the purchase. As far as the printed trade and issues go both the art and story showed an increase in quality as the volumes passed. While it has some mature content it's not weighed down with fan service or explicit content. 

There is the web version which currently updates Mondays and Fridays if I remember correctly that you can read for free, it has been linked a few times prior.


----------



## shirwood (Jul 18, 2012)

Age of the Robot and Tales from the Aniverse are pretty much good furry comics that I have read.


----------



## JakeSolow (Jul 19, 2012)

This may be a noobish answer, but there are two very awsome comics in my mind.

The first is: TwoKinds. I loved thes story, and the art was fantastic.
The other is: Rasvaar. This comic is done almost completely in blue pen. It has ALOT of pages, and I reread tgem all the time. I just really enjoyed the story it presented.


----------



## Vallen98 (Jul 19, 2012)

if you like Twokinds then you'll probably like Caribbean Blue 
http://cblue.katbox.net/archive/20050511/


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 27, 2012)

Why is it that all of the same boring ass comics come up? 

Here. Read these, they're far better:
Broken Plot Device
Bear Nuts
What Nonsense
Precocious
College Catastrophe
Swords and Sausages
virusRISING - (Not quite Anthro, still technically furry)

...and seriously, TwoKinds? Ughh. That comic is just so... I just cannot describe how bland it seems to me.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 28, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Why is it that all of the same boring ass comics come up?
> 
> Here. Read these, they're far better:
> Broken Plot Device
> ...



Honestly, the whole thing seemed like it wanted to have a story, but somehow ended up as a really awkward soft-core porno.
Like, seriously, half the comic is some form of blatant innuendo. >.>


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 28, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Honestly, the whole thing seemed like it wanted to have a story, but somehow ended up as a really awkward soft-core porno.
> Like, seriously, half the comic is some form of blatant innuendo. >.>



Pretty much on target, here. There's nothing to really like about the comic in general. It's so... not... good? I dunno, there's something horribly generic about it... Oh wait, _Fantasy Manga_? Yeah... Besides, don't even get me started on the naked pics. >_> Too much fan-service.

Also, Lackadaisy? WOW! Awesome... (Just got into it. Punched myself for not descovering it earlier, great comic.)


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Aug 1, 2012)

Lackadaisy


----------



## Charlie Thundercloud (Sep 8, 2012)

*I don't know if you're still searching for furry comics, but may I go ahead and suggest a couple?
Should you enjoy gaming, perhaps you should check out VGCats. It's... not always revolving around the two main characters, but they're involved in most of the strips. Another one that I enjoy is called Fur-Piled. It's a slice-of-life story (much like Jay Naylor's Better Days/Original Life comic) that revolves around a character named Husky, a gay college student trying to live life and hook up with his crush. There's so much more to it than that, but it is definitely an LGBT comic and a very enjoyable one by far. Oh, and there's no sex, just hints of it... in case you were wondering.*


----------



## pardalote42 (Sep 8, 2012)

I didn't see anybody mention http://untitled.comicgenesis.com/ In this thread... Has anybody read it? It's been over since 2007 but there's no sex (there is some action violence though) and the whole archive is free to read.


----------



## CrazyJude (Sep 25, 2012)

I love Katmandu for its wonderful characters.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 25, 2012)

Slightly Damned is my personal favourite right now.

http://www.sdamned.com/2004/03/03142004/


----------



## Sixx (Sep 25, 2012)

Let not forget Nordgaurd by bloch! (>^_^)> bam------|http://www.nordguard.com/
sorry but you only get 10 free pages


----------



## Nicthalon (Oct 1, 2012)

Sandra and Woo   Not technically furry, but very fun in a Calvin and Hobbes sort of way (though much funnier, imo)
Doc Rat
Aegis Omega
Dreamkeepers
Era of Orlon by Denoyelle  Some yiff, mainly in filler.
Zodiac by Eggplantman
Red Lantern by Rukis  Main characters are slaves owned by a brothel, so there is yiff, but it's not gratuitous nor a main focus of the story.


----------



## badlands (Oct 1, 2012)

slightly damned

Prydwen

prequel (if that counts)

Jack

and two kinds is readable but not one of my favorites

BBA was excellent just too bad it died early


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 21, 2012)

A good comic I heard is "Circles" And another one i'm reading is called "Furry Basket"


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 21, 2012)

i been trying to write my own for the last 5 years but i sort of gave up beause im to lazy and i get upset every time i see adrawing thats better than mine.


----------



## Soulcraft (Oct 24, 2012)

My favourite is â€œGold Diggerâ€. I like the characters of it. Especially Gina Diggers. She is sexyyyyy.......


----------



## Miles T.F. Baxxter (Oct 25, 2012)

_Tellos_. One of my favourites. An all-ages fantasy romp. Not free though, and it does have human characters as well.


----------



## cpam (Oct 26, 2012)

I think the OP was looking for online furry webcomics only, something he wouldn't have to pay for.


----------



## Tignatious (Oct 26, 2012)

Lackadaisy Cats is my personal favorite.


----------



## Kixu (Oct 28, 2012)

Two I've yet to see mentioned:
Son of the Philosopher
A Redtail's Dream


----------



## Daxenobis (Nov 5, 2012)

I second the notion of Lackadaisy Cats. I just started reading it and it has become one of my favorite comics. Well written, and very good art.


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 8, 2012)

Suicide for higher is god damn hilaroius


----------



## cpam (Nov 8, 2012)

xstonerwolfx said:


> Suicide for higher is god damn hilaroius



I think you mean *Suicide For Hire*.


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 10, 2012)

yes thats what I meant lol was pretty out of it  lmfao, hilarious as hell tho


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

Defiatly the most fucking awesome Antropomorphic comic. Each page takes him 40 hours to sketch. http://www.nordguard.com/


----------



## cpam (Nov 11, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Defiatly the most fucking awesome Antropomorphic comic. Each page takes him 40 hours to sketch. http://www.nordguard.com/



"Defiatly"!?

And it's 'them', not 'him'.  Blotch is a psuedonym, and is actually a collaboration of two different artists working together.  Both of whom, by the way, are female.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

cpam said:


> "Defiatly"!?
> 
> And it's 'them', not 'him'.  Blotch is a psuedonym, and is actually a collaboration of two different artists working together.  Both of whom, by the way, are female.


English isn't my first language, go be a dick somewhere else.


----------



## cpam (Nov 11, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> English isn't my first language, go be a dick somewhere else.



No need to be prickly.  I wasn't trying to be insulting.  I didn't understand the word -- it looks close to the English 'defiantly' --  and I didn't catch your nationality on the original post.  Like most folks, I tend to default to thinking everybody's from the same sphere of influence.  My mistake, and I apologize.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

cpam said:


> No need to be prickly.  I wasn't trying to be insulting.  I didn't understand the word -- it looks close to the English 'defiantly' --  and I didn't catch your nationality on the original post.  Like most folks, I tend to default to thinking everybody's from the same sphere of influence.  My mistake, and I apologize.


The reason I snapped at you is because you I saw that you were correcting spellings/grammatical errors from other peoples posts too, this is FA not school FFS. But whatever just leave it now.


----------



## cpam (Nov 12, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> The reason I snapped at you is because you I saw that you were correcting spellings/grammatical errors from other peoples posts too, this is FA not school FFS. But whatever just leave it now.



And the reason I did is because such errors cause confusion and can result in exchanges where people suddenly snap at one another over misunderstandings.  Just because you're on a computer and in a forum doesn't mean that you're not also dealing with some aspect of the real world.  Just think of it as an attempt at clarity, and not a poke at insecurities.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 12, 2012)

cpam said:


> And the reason I did is because such errors cause confusion and can result in exchanges where people suddenly snap at one another over misunderstandings.  Just because you're on a computer and in a forum doesn't mean that you're not also dealing with some aspect of the real world.  Just think of it as an attempt at clarity, and not a poke at insecurities.


I go on 6 other Forums and have been on them for a couple of years (( Half atleast )) and I have met some real cunts. I have been abused by admins, abused by half the community, been made fun of, etc. It's not that I am unsecure about my English and other stuff. It's just that when I see a hateful/ignorant comment I like to tell that person what I think of them. Yes I may have understood you, sorry, But it did sound like you were one of those idiots who just browse forums to troll. Although I wouldn't reccommend correcting peoples comments again because someone can really get offended/annoyed by that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2012)

Just started reading Prequel a few days ago. This is tremendously better than I expected.


----------

